# Recommend Me A Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto



## realdealblues

I was looking around last night to see what was on the schedule for my semi-local (an hour away) symphony orchestra. I saw they were playing Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto and I realize I've honestly never really listened to it. I know that probably makes me a sinner...lol...don't hate me. I know it's a very popular piece, I know it's suppose to be very difficult, but I guess I just skipped over it. I've heard his Symphonies, Piano Concertos, String Quartet and Ballets multiple times, but I guess I somehow skipped the Violin Concerto.

Looking around at reviews:

Neville Marriner with Leila Josefowicz
Fritz Reiner with Jascha Heifetz
Eugene Ormandy with Itzhak Perlman

All seem highly rated. Seems like the Reiner/Heifetz recording is the big historical one. Of course Perlman is a monster and I'm familiar with his playing. I've never heard Josefowicz, but I love Neville Marriner. 

Where should I start? And my options aren't limited to these recordings of course, they were just the most popular I saw that had high reviews.


----------



## kv466

You got good taste, RDB...I'm not familiar with the Marriner/Josefowicz recording but I'm sure it is great. My recommendation is for the Erich Friedman/Seiji Ozawa version. It is very much on point and has that clean and precise flare that I think you like in music,...much as I do. Thank you for giving me something nice to listen to later on. Also,...listen to them all. It will only give you more perspective and I'm sure you'll know what you like better right away. Happy listening.


----------



## Ukko

Wasn't Friedman a Heifetz pupil? - could explain the precision thing. I don't think you can go wrong with D. Oistrakh, or Christian Ferras.


----------



## realdealblues

Thanks man  I try to have good taste...lol. I've obviously seen in a few posts that you've made and obviously you're a Gould fan too so I know you've got taste too :lol: 

But you're right, I usually know what I like pretty quickly. I'll look for the Friedman/Ozawa recording too. Looking through my collection it looks like I have both Karajan recordings, one from 1965 with Christian Ferras and one from 1988 with Mutter. But apparently I've never listened to either. I'm not familiar with Ferras but I am with Mutter. I can go either way with her. Some stuff I've heard from her I like, some I don't.

I'm sure I'm like most people when listening to a new work. I either try to find a historically popular one or one from a conductor or performer I really like.


----------



## kv466

Why, yes he was...for me, one of the many times the pupil outplays the master. A much sweeter tone and feel all around. 

And, yes,...Mr. Troll's recommendations are both pretty awesome, too.


----------



## realdealblues

Thanks for all the help guys. Maybe I'll start with the Ferras one with Karajan then. I read a few reviews that weren't real kind to it but then again half the time people bash it just because it's Karajan. I see the same thing with Bernstein all the time. I like 'em both very much and they dominate my collection, but they also recorded more than anyone else as well.


----------



## Polednice

Speaking personally, I favoured Perlman for ages (though I think I had a recording he did with Previn?), though I've recently been impressed by Hahn and Shaham.


----------



## realdealblues

Polednice said:


> Speaking personally, I favoured Perlman for ages (though I think I had a recording he did with Previn?), though I've recently been impressed by Hahn and Shaham.


Hmm...didn't see a recording of him with Previn for Tchaikovsky. I did see one of them together for Mendelssohn though. I see another one with Perlman and Erich Leinsdorf.

I'll check out Hahn & Shaham as well. Thanks!


----------



## Fiorentino

I have long adored David Oistrakh's recording with Alexander Gauk conducting the USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra from 1938. The playing and the passion are utterly astounding.


----------



## GermanViolin

To date Janine Jansen with the Mahler Chamber Orchestra with Daniel Harding is a beautiful recording. not only is Jansen particularly fantastic, but Mahler Chamber does an fantastic job, and seem to approach the concerto with as much vigor as Jansen does. At one point I was thinking "this is the perfect marriage between soloist and orchestra". I also enjoy Oistrakh's interpretation too


----------



## Taneyev

Vadim Repin (1986) with Novosibirsk PSO cond.by Arnold Katz (well, what do you want, the Moscow or Leningrad orchestra for first recordings of a teen?) But he was really extraordinary!


----------



## realdealblues

Thanks for the other ideas guys. I've listened to the Karajan/Ferras, Bernstein/Stern and Reiner/Heifetz recordings so far. I admit I'm don't know a ton of violinists so all these names will help a lot.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Vadim Gluzman with Bergen Philharmonic u.b. of Andrew Litton on BIS.


----------



## Vaneyes

Repin/Gergiev (2002), with a fine Myaskovsky pairing.


----------



## Dowd

I'll throw Julia Fischer's version with the Russian National Orchestra (on PentaTone) into the discussion. A terrific recording.


----------



## Joachim Raff

1st Choice:









2nd Choice:


----------



## erki

I started a quest to find the recording I like the most. I went through maybe 10 (with the help of youtube) and was quickly lost. Can you recommend the ones you think are the best?
My preliminary observations:
Sophie Mutter: very fine, but a bit too tender
Hilary Hahn: lovely, feminine, maybe too much flow
Michele Auclair: due to mono recording strong, present
Spivakov: I am not sure I like the reverb(of the room) otherwise I like the masculinity
Kyung Wha Chun: nice solid
Gidon Kremer ..................

Maybe it is silly to find one favourite anyway.


----------



## Merl

There's a similar thread here, Raffy!

Recommending a CD: Tchaikovsky's violin concerto


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

After reading this thread and another one similar to it I ended up getting the Julia Fischer and I really enjoy it.


----------



## Joachim Raff

BlackAdderLXX said:


> After reading this thread and another one similar to it I ended up getting the Julia Fischer and I really enjoy it.
> 
> View attachment 134084


Safe choice. Enjoy this marvellous concerto


----------

